# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  Tho Bishop: Florida's next Ron Paul

## Rocco

Tho Bishop, the current deputy communications director for the US House of Financial Services Committee, has declared his candidacy for Florida State House in District 6. Tho has three primary opponents after the retirement of the current state representative, with the primary winner guaranteed the spot in this deep red district. I know Tho personally and he is very much committed to the principles of Austrian economics (even writing for Mises.org in the past), studied Austrian Economics at the Ludwig Von Mises Institute, and adheres to a pro liberty platform. Tho has a truly rare mixture of deep knowledge and commitment to our principles combined with the political aptitude and knowledge of having worked in DC, and I consider him a major rising star in our movement. He's one of the most impressive candidates we have on any level. 

I personally know that he'll be updating his website soon with several policy proposals, but for now he has a great bio up that should give you an idea of where he comes from. This is one of those races that we'll look back at down the line and be glad we assured victory in it if we get on board and give Tho our monetary support as well as our social media muscle right now. I consider him as much of a priority as any in 2014. 


http://www.thobishop.com/

----------


## lib3rtarian

the FB link on his webpage redirects to the website itself. I found this by searching on FB: https://www.facebook.com/ThoBishopFL

----------


## ctiger2

The Bishop!

----------


## Rocco

Just let him know that, thanks for pointing it out! 




> the FB link on his webpage redirects to the website itself. I found this by searching on FB: https://www.facebook.com/ThoBishopFL

----------


## archer1600

His cover photo is hideous. Make him change it.

----------


## MichaelDavis

> His cover photo is hideous. Make him change it.


What the hell is that supposed to be?

----------


## Rocco

I don't think it's hideous, it's a picture of the beach. He's running in Florida. Anyways, that ones just a difference of opinion I guess.

----------


## Rocco

Below is a copy of Tho's article China: Beyond the Rhetoric




> *Written by Tho Bishop.
> 
> While Barack Obama and Mitt Romney have spent months locked in a sophomoric scuffle on who can come across as the toughest on China, people with a serious interest in the world’s second largest economy have been engaged in discussion about the country’s future. While China is frequently portrayed as the greatest threat to American hegemony, there has been increased concern that the economy is on the verge of a new economic crisis. With the vital position China currently holds as a main driver of the global economy, it is important for anyone with a serious interest in the economy of any nation to have a basic understanding of some of the domestic variables at play in the Eastern giant.
> 
> On its surface, most of the concerns about the Chinese economy are extremely basic. The Chinese government increased the availability of credit, most of which was driven into investments made into Chinese real estate and infrastructure creating a bubble which has shown signs of collapse. These sorts of cycles are among the most common spurs of booms and busts, as anyone in America should be able to appreciate following 2007. There are, however, some unique characteristics to Chinese investment that are worth examining.
> 
> For one, the Chinese housing and American housing bubbles are different. While the volatility of the American housing bubble was in part fueled by subprime loans, Chinese mortgages are characteristically conservative – Chinese homeowners are usually required to make a down payment of at least 20%. More important to understanding China however is getting to the “Why” of the underlying political motivations in spurring this investment. While American policy makers were driven by a singular goal of increasing home ownership – the American Dream – the Communist Party’s top goal is different – job creation.
> 
> A government placing an emphasis on job creation hardly seems unique, but few go to the lengths of China. As James Rickards explains in his book Currency Wars:
> ...




http://theswash.com/commentary/china...hetoric-part-i

----------


## Anti-Neocon

> His cover photo is hideous. Make him change it.


I'm confused about the hookah-looking thing too.

----------


## Keith and stuff

He thread title offends me because among other things, FL hasn't had someone of Ron Paul's level when it comes to supporting freedom in my lifetime. Other than that, good news! Hopefully he works hard and wins.

----------


## philipped

I hope one day we really do get our own Ron Paul for Florida in the house or in the senate. Or maybe one day that could be me

----------


## Rocco

This is your chance! Tho has a degree in Austrian Economics from LVMI, he's 100% committed to our ideals. Liberty needs a leader in Florida, and we finally have a chance at accomplishing that. 




> I hope one day we really do get our own Ron Paul for Florida in the house or in the senate. Or maybe one day that could be me

----------


## Rocco

They haven't yet....but this is our shot!




> He thread title offends me because among other things, FL hasn't had someone of Ron Paul's level when it comes to supporting freedom in my lifetime. Other than that, good news! Hopefully he works hard and wins.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

I'm assuming this is his Facebook page-

https://www.facebook.com/ThoBishopFL

Hope he can pull ahead of any serious competition.

----------


## Rocco

That is his page. The key at this point is consolidating the tea party vote, all 3 of his opponents are establishment. There's no run off, so 35% or a couple points above should be good for victory in this race.




> I'm assuming this is his Facebook page-
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ThoBishopFL
> 
> Hope he can pull ahead of any serious competition.

----------


## compromise

I think Tho is a very strong candidate and the bills he plans to introduce (such as making gold legal tender, bringing in REINS and the Texas abortion law) would be very good for Florida. I will definitely be donating to his candidacy.

----------


## Rocco

Yes, his plan to introduce Florida's version of the bill Glen Bradley introduced in particular catches my eye. We need more hard money advocates in office! 




> I think Tho is a very strong candidate and the bills he plans to introduce (such as making gold legal tender, bringing in REINS and the Texas abortion law) would be very good for Florida. I will definitely be donating to his candidacy.

----------


## CG1976

This is nice but isn't a leader of the liberty movement in congress better than a back bencher in the state house?

----------


## compromise

> This is nice but isn't a leader of the liberty movement in congress better than a back bencher in the state house?


I have much more confidence in this guy than I do in Zoller. We already have a few leaders of the liberty movement in Congress, but we don't really have one in the FL State House.

What makes Bishop a backbencher and Zoller a leader? You could equally call Bishop a leader and Zoller a backbencher.

----------


## CG1976

The state legislature in fl is notoriously full of liberal republicans. Not saying this guy has no leadership qualities. Also not saying zoller will be able to lead in DC, I'm saying if a liberty guy in Florida wins a us house seat he would have a bigger soapbox to speak from to change the state GOP.

----------


## Rocco

I believe very sincerely that the Amash blueprint is the best way to get to Washington. Get to the state house, build yourself a noteworthy record and then run for higher office. With the 3 bills he is planning to introduce day one (texas abortion bill, gold tender and recalling sitting US senators) as well as his primary goal (bringing in the REINS Act to Florida) Tho is positioning himself very well to be a leader of not just the liberty movement in Florida but the greater conservative movement generally. In a couple of terms he'll be in great position, this combined w/ his experience in DC, to run for house, senate or even governor. 

This thread is not being posted because I think Florida State House District 6 is an especially important seat for liberty. I posted it due to Tho being one of our movements most impressive candidates nation wide.This is a race that we have a serious interest in winning.  




> The state legislature in fl is notoriously full of liberal republicans. Not saying this guy has no leadership qualities. Also not saying zoller will be able to lead in DC, I'm saying if a liberty guy in Florida wins a us house seat he would have a bigger soapbox to speak from to change the state GOP.

----------


## CG1976

Ok, well that's a good point. Although I don't really favor anyone making a career out of working in government positions. This guy does look solid though, how's his fundraising going? I'll look at sending him
some $ today or tomorrow.

----------


## compromise

> The state legislature in fl is notoriously full of liberal republicans. Not saying this guy has no leadership qualities. Also not saying zoller will be able to lead in DC, I'm saying if a liberty guy in Florida wins a us house seat he would have a bigger soapbox to speak from to change the state GOP.


The US Congress is also notoriously full of liberal and moderate Republicans.

----------


## CG1976

Very true. Also has far more conservatives now, though.

----------


## muzzled dogg

Thanks for sharing.  I am very interested in our state rep candidates.  I will keep an eye on this one

Cover photo has to go

I thought this was interesting:



> The state legislature in fl is notoriously full of liberal republicans. Not saying this guy has no leadership qualities.


and Rocco, your response was:




> 3 bills he is planning to introduce day one (texas abortion bill, gold tender and recalling sitting US senators) as well as his primary goal (bringing in the REINS Act to Florida)


Can these realistically be passed?

----------


## CG1976

Shem,

no no they can't be passed - the current system won't even have them get to the floor. And even if somehow a miracle got them through the house, the jack Latvala caucus would kill them in the senate.

----------


## Rocco

Not sure on the fund raising question, will ask him and get back to you!

As for the FL legislature, I hear you, but I think if nothing else having these bills be voted on will help us see who's with us and who is not in the state. Not to mention the guaranteed Rand endorsement in one of the reddest districts in an early primary state. 




> Ok, well that's a good point. Although I don't really favor anyone making a career out of working in government positions. This guy does look solid though, how's his fundraising going? I'll look at sending him
> some $ today or tomorrow.

----------


## Rocco

I do wonder if the abortion bill may have a chance, though.

----------


## opal

> His cover photo is hideous. Make him change it.


he's not the only Florida candidate with an unfortunate picture..



ya gotta wonder what they were thinking

----------


## Rocco

I am getting reports that Tho KILLED IT in the candidate forum tonight. Hopefully there will be a video soon!

----------


## jurgs01

> I am getting reports that Tho KILLED IT in the candidate forum tonight. Hopefully there will be a video soon!


Tho is awesome, but did his campaign get over the DUI in January?

----------


## Rocco

If the reports I hear are true, tonight was the defining night of the race to this point, and Tho came out on top. 




> Tho is awesome, but did his campaign get over the DUI in January?

----------


## Okaloosa

I wouldn't say he is the next Ron Paul in Florida.  As I had all the campaign lists that covered his region and he was either from somewhere else, or did not sign up for e-mails, volunteer, or donate.  On the other hand there are Ron Paul supporters elsewhere in Florida that truly were Ron Paul supporters running for office.  Tho strikes me as someone just working us.

----------


## Okaloosa

http://m.newsherald.com/news/crime-p...h-dui-1.265894

A 24 year old in Panama City, FL of all places with a DUI and no record is no Ron Paul.  Voters do not want a young man with a recent criminal record, sorry but Liberty candidates need to live a cleaner lifestyle without drugs or adultery as this has taken out two past liberty leaning republicans with one being a Congressman in Florida and now this.





> State House candidate charged with DUI
> 
> By MATTHEW BEATON | The News Herald
> Published: Tuesday, January 21, 2014 at 20:40 PM.
> PANAMA CITY — A state House candidate was arrested and charged with driving under the influence last month but says he plans to stay in the race, despite the “great embarrassment.”
> 
> Tho Bishop, 24, was pulled over by the Florida Highway Patrol at 11:32 p.m. on Dec. 27 while driving on Laurie Avenue and booked into the Bay County Jail, according to law enforcement records. He received a DUI uniform traffic citation and refused to submit to a Breathalyzer test, which results in a one-year automatic loss of license.
> 
> The Panama City Beach Republican is running for state House District 6 this year, which includes most of Bay County. The district is represented currently by the term-limited state Rep. Jimmy Patronis, R-Panama City.
> ...

----------


## Rocco

Quite frankly, you are severely misinformed in regards to Tho. I cannot think of any new candidate running currently with deeper connections in the liberty movement. Tho graduated from LVMI, he has written for mises.org in the past and he has consistently outlined a pro liberty platform. During the Paul campaign Tho was working on Capitol Hill, and he was very much a part of the liberty crowd during his time there. I have SEVERAL pictures of Tho with Ron during his time in congress, here are a few:







As far as the DUI, listen, I wouldn't be putting my neck out for Tho if I didn't believe he was one of the most talented people in our movement. The DUI was a mistake, even Tho would agree that it was a stupid mistake, but that mistake does not represent the man and what he brings to the table. This is somebody who has a plan (outlined by compromise above) to take on the Tallahassee establishment and accomplish real conservative goals. This is somebody who articulately and passionately advocates for our ideas in a way that very few candidates can. In 10 years people won't remember the DUI, and those that do will chalk it up to youth, but what they will remember is electing a libertarian reformer to go fight the battles that the GOP establishment in Florida has refused to fight. Writing Tho off as not truly with us or not someone who lives a clean lifestyle is a *serious* mistake.

----------


## Rocco

"I attended last night Republican Roundtable for their House candidates' first forum -- an Infidel in their midst? Not really since I know and respect Thelma Rohanand Melissa Rogers Hagan as well as several local Republicans. It was enlightening. Of course, they all hate Common Core and decry the ACA. The winner might have been dark horse Tho Bishop for FL House - District 6, obviously the candidate of choice for Burnie Thompson, who I also met last night. Enlightened!" -Jamie Shepard, the Democrat nominee for District 6. 

Burnie Thompson, FWIW, is the most popular conservative radio host in the area, and he has endorsed Tho.

----------


## Rocco

Burnie Thompson live tweeted the event, and revealed some of Tho's pro liberty positions in the process!

----------


## Rocco

"The situation in Nevada going on demonstrates just how important groups like the Oath Keepers are and why I am proud to be a member. When Federal agents and law enforcement overstep the bounds of the Constitution and common decency, it is important for concerned citizens to be willing to stand up and say "No!". 

My thoughts and prayers are with the Bundy Family and I hope the example set by them and those who have come to their aid will inspire people across the country to stand up to tyranny and restore this republic." -Tho Bishop

----------


## Rocco

Tho has just shared with me a thank you from Ron Paul printed in the acknowledgements (page xvii) of his monetary policy anthology. If this doesn't prove Tho is one of us, I don't know what does! 




http://tobybaxendale.com/ron-pauls-m...icy-anthology/

----------


## ThoBishop

I'd like to thank Rocco for his support here.

I wanted to get involved in the forum and introduce myself to the community here.

As Rocco has mentioned, I am a proud Austrian-libertarian Republican who is running for State House in Florida. Prior to this race, I worked for the Financial Services Committee as Deputy Communications Director and worked quite closely with Ron Paul's office during the 112th Congress which was without a doubt the highlight of my time in Washington. I also took great joy in having a bust of Rothbard sitting on my Congressional desk (a fun inside joke between me and Dr. Paul's staff.)



But of course, when it comes to politics one's "Austrian cred" must come secondary to campaign viability. And for the first time since I decided to take a chance and give this a try, I can say with great confidence that this is a very winnable race for the liberty movement. 

As Okalossa has highlighted, I was pulled over for a DUI following a Christmas Party at the end of last  year. It was a devastating episode and forced me to re-evaluate not just this race but many things about my life. At the time, another young Republican candidate had recently entered the race and after my arrest I strongly considered dropping out and hoped that his youth implied a greater sympathy to liberty than my other competitors had demonstrated. Unfortunately he may, philosophically, be the worst of the bunch. Not only was his first move as a candidate to hire Mitt Romney (and FL AG Pam Bondi's) campaign manager, but at the recent candidate forum - the first event of the campaign that featured all four candidates talking about policy -  he said expanding "public-private partnerships" was one of his top economic priorities.

Luckily that idea plays about as well in Bay County as it does on the Ron Paul Forums. 

Prior to Tuesday's forum, the bulk of my campaign was based on the endorsement of an influential radio show host in the area - Burnie Thompson - and a small but dedicated group of volunteers. The forum, however, has completely changed the direction of this race. I had multiple people who came in supporting other candidates told me flat out that they changed their vote that night, and after demonstrating a grasp of policy and passion that was unmatched by the other candidates, the campaign has generated a very serious buzz. 

Of course it's as easy to speak optimistically of a campaign on a forum as it is for the Fed to expand its balance sheet - so I will not be encouraging anyone here to donate to my campaign until after our fundraising numbers come out for this month. But after April month, I will be able to demonstrate a massive jump in fundraising and likely able to identify a few notable endorsements.

But until I can prove the viability of my campaign, I want to do everything I can to demonstrate my passion for liberty. I will be glad to answer any questions, discuss any points or share any personal stories you'd be interested in.

----------


## ThoBishop

Also, to answer the past question about what my Facebook banner was an image of, it was an old, iconic and adorably tacky statue of King Neptune which used to stand in Panama City Beach. It, along with an old amusement park whose similarly kitschy rides I have also used for other things, were actually a part of an area of the beach that was particularly devastated by the housing bubble. 

The amusement park, for example, was closed and the land sold to make condos (even though the beach was littered with half-occupied towers already). I use it as an example amongst people I grew up with of how the Fed directly impacts the lives of people in Panama City - in other words, "Alan Greenspan Killed Miracle Strip Amusement Park!"

----------


## ThoBishop

Also, since I do consider sniffing out Republicans who are "working" Ron Paul supporters for money to be a very valid cause - I'd like to present this in response to Okaloosa's (again, very valid) concern about "Tho Bishop from Florida" not appearing on campaign donation records:



My legal name is Norman, though I have always gone by "Tho" (and will be on the ballot as such.)

----------


## MichaelDavis

> Also, since I do consider sniffing out Republicans who are "working" Ron Paul supporters for money to be a very valid cause - I'd like to present this in response to Okaloosa's (again, very valid) concern about "Tho Bishop from Florida" not appearing on campaign donation records:
> 
> 
> 
> My legal name is Norman, though I have always gone by "Tho" (and will be on the ballot as such.)


How is your fundraising doing? Are you having any moneybombs?

----------


## ThoBishop

> How is your fundraising doing? Are you having any moneybombs?


Prior to last Tuesday, it was pretty much non-existent - but our fundraising goal for April is $10,000 of local money and I think we are going to reach that goal. 

I have talked with Rocco about arranging a moneybomb at the end of May. If I reach my campaign goals between now and then, I think I will be able to make the argument that this is one of the most winnable elections for a strong liberty candidate in the entire country.

----------


## jurgs01

> Prior to last Tuesday, it was pretty much non-existent - but our fundraising goal for April is $10,000 of local money and I think we are going to reach that goal. 
> 
> I have talked with Rocco about arranging a moneybomb at the end of May. If I reach my campaign goals between now and then, I think I will be able to make the argument that this is one of the most winnable elections for a strong liberty candidate in the entire country.


We have you on our liberty candidates website, and I have read some of your articles on mises.org.  You are certainly a great person for the liberty movement, which is why I was disappointed when I heard about the DUI.  I was doing much crazier stuff when I was your age and living overseas, but you have decided to run for a position where you life choices will be under a microscope.

People are willing to accept mistakes, but you need to live a virtuous life as long as you want to live in the public spotlight.  You owe it to yourself and the people you are about to represent.  Good luck Tho, and keep fighting for liberty.  If you have a money bomb, I will send a donation and give you some promotion on our social media.

----------


## philipped

WHENS THE NEXT MONEY BOMB? YOU GOTTA BE THE NEXT JUSTIN AMASH OUT OF FLORIDA. WE NEED TO LINK.

----------


## Rocco

When Tho confirms it I'll announce it on here, you folks will be some of the first to know  




> WHENS THE NEXT MONEY BOMB? YOU GOTTA BE THE NEXT JUSTIN AMASH OUT OF FLORIDA. WE NEED TO LINK.

----------


## SneakyFrenchSpy

DELETED

----------


## philipped

> When Tho confirms it I'll announce it on here, you folks will be some of the first to know


PM me plz.

----------


## Rocco

Tho just got finished with a meeting of some very prominent businessmen in the Panama City Beach area, the first bit of a LOT of positive fallout from the candidate forum was his invite to this event. From what he has told me, it went very well!

"I'd like to thank John D. Shook and Jean McDougall for inviting me to a meeting of the A-Team. 

It was an honor to be able to talk with business leaders from across Bay County and it is always exciting to see what can be accomplished when you bring a group of talented, dedicated and principled people together." -Tho Bishop

----------


## Rocco

Today Tho debuted his inaugural column at SteveDeace.com! 




> The GOP’s Future: Less Jeb Bush, More Tony Stark.
> Guest post by Tho Bishop on May 1, 2014
> Editorial Note: The views of guest contributors do not necessarily reflect the viewpoints of The Steve Deace Show. By publishing them we deem them worthy of consideration.
> 
> 
> 
> The nation is $17 trillion in debt. The Federal Reserve has loaded its balance sheet with questionable investments and has maliciously abused the dollar’s position as a reserve currency. We face an economy that is failing to create jobs while simultaneously inflating treacherous debt bubbles in industries like auto and student loans. Overseas, a combination of misguided military efforts and US surveillance has destroyed American credibility to the point that even our closest allies in Europe are refusing to follow our lead against Vladimir Putin. Not since the Carter Administration has faith in this country been so low.
> 
> But in spite of all of this, I remain optimistic about this country.
> ...


http://stevedeace.com/news/culture-war-washington/

----------


## philipped

Tho and candidates like him need social media presence! He's off-rip under 40. If he's really the next Ron Paul of Florida's state House word should travel from campuses throughout the state.

----------


## jurgs01

> Tho and candidates like him need social media presence! He's off-rip under 40. If he's really the next Ron Paul of Florida's state House word should travel from campuses throughout the state.


Social media presence is not something you can get overnight unless there is some major event that get major news coverage and draws people to your Facebook page.

Even if that happens, your likes will be from all over the place and not necessarily people who will support and spread your message. Most will be disengaged. To build up a good following of like-minded people takes time, precision targeting, and money. You want to avoid fake likes and like farms, which is easy to do if you know what you are doing.

----------


## philipped

> Social media presence is not something you can get overnight unless there is some major event that get major news coverage and draws people to your Facebook page.
> 
> Even if that happens, your likes will be from all over the place and not necessarily people who will support and spread your message. Most will be disengaged. To build up a good following of like-minded people takes time, precision targeting, and money. You want to avoid fake likes and like farms, which is easy to do if you know what you are doing.


Status update on campaign?

----------


## William Tell

> Status update on campaign?


He lost this one.
https://www.facebook.com/ThoBishopFL

http://enight.elections.myflorida.co...on/?add=260061

----------

